# Who has an orange dalmatian betta!?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Post if you have one! Post pics if you have 'em!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I do! Though she is female. Started with no spots, now has about 20. Her before and after pic is in my siggy.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Kytkattin said:


> I do! Though she is female. Started with no spots, now has about 20. Her before and after pic is in my siggy.


She is beautiful! Did you get her when she was very young?


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

wow the difference in her spots is really neat! 

This is my Orange Dalmation, Moonie, ive had him since August, he ruined his fins in the filter and then tail biting while in the hospital tank ...he is now in a 10 gal and is leaving his tail alone, finally! These pics are from Aug/Sept. Im assuming hes at least 1 yr, petco find


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw one today and was like. Oh orange dalmation! XD but Kuro will get jealous if I brought another betta home


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Yup, I got her really young. Not labeled a "baby" betta because Petsmart doesn't sell those, but still really tiny and fragile. Then I fattened her up with lots of frozen bloodworms, brine shrimp, and added garlic and vitamins. She is now my biggest fish, significantly dwarfing my male. 
You can't see it in this picture, but if I look closely at her mouth I can see her teeth. Freaks me right out! lol.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

@Friendlyfishies: Handsome fish!

@aokashi: EVERY time I see an orange dal (especially a VT) I want it SOO BADDD

@Kytkattin: That's awesome! You raised her into a really healthy adult!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Kytkattin that is a BEAUTIFUL fish! She's soooooo preciously cute <3


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Well since people seem to like her, here are a few more pictures of her! Her name is Spooky btw. Since she was so clear and white and tiny when I first got her I wanted to give her a ghost name (especially since it was in October).









Here is the transformation photo bigger!



















Unfortunately none of these pictures show how marvelously long her ventral fins or anal fin is!

Moonie is a fantastic fish! I bet with time he will get even more spots! It has been about a year since I got Spooky and with good food/vitamins/water she has only gotten more spots. I think she will keep getting spots forever!


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> wow the difference in her spots is really neat!
> 
> This is my Orange Dalmation, Moonie, ive had him since August, he ruined his fins in the filter and then tail biting while in the hospital tank ...he is now in a 10 gal and is leaving his tail alone, finally! These pics are from Aug/Sept. Im assuming hes at least 1 yr, petco find


Holy cow! No caudal peduncle :lol:


----------

